# What Bulb?????



## dman1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 600 watt ballast and a 400 that both came with a MH and a HPS
bulb each, so i want to replace the bulbs, do i have to buy a conversion bulb or can i buy just HPS??? 


the ballasts are sealed and have no markings.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a 600 watt ballast and a 400 that both came with a MH and a HPS
> bulb each, so i want to replace the bulbs, do i have to buy a conversion bulb or can i buy just HPS???
> ...



So you hve 2 ballasts? A 600w and a 400w?  How about your old bulbs? What do they say? My ballasts run HPS bulbs and conversion MH bulbs...


----------



## v35b (Mar 1, 2010)

if both ballast's can be used with both MH,and HPS your fine. Just don't mix up the watt's.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

each ballast came with a bulb marked MH and a HPS, so i guess i dont know what my ballasts are?? 

or can my ballast run both, the guy at a hydro store near me says there are switchable 400's but not 600's, i dunno, i ordered them on ebay awhile ago and cant find the place, i dont have a switch on either.

i am a little ignorant on this subject, is it possible i have 2 ballasts and either one can run MH or HPS???????

this part was so much easier outside.   LOL


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> each ballast came with a bulb marked MH and a HPS, so i guess i dont know what my ballasts are??
> 
> or can my ballast run both, the guy at a hydro store near me says there are switchable 400's but not 600's, i dunno, i ordered them on ebay awhile ago and cant find the place, i dont have a switch on either.
> 
> ...



Maybe pics of it will help....do you hve any? I hve always thought that most ballasts are HPS or dual(switchable)...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, a pic of your ballast would help (and any labels/markings on the ballast).  We should be able to tell if it is a HPS, a MH, a convertible, or a digital.  When we have this info, we can advise you on the type(s) of bulbs you need.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:



			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> the guy at a hydro store near me says there are switchable 400's but not 600's,



search google.  tell the guy at the store to do some research on his industry.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

My local grow shop guy doesn't carry 600w switchables either.  Don't know why.

For future reference, don't do like I did first bulbs I bought--I tossed the sleeves they came in.

If it hasn't faded beyond readability, the company and stock number should be on the bulb glass itself.

And if my grow shop guy couldn't tell a regular bulb from a conversion bulb, I'd be driving a little farther to another shop.

For a mag ballast and cooled hood, $250's not bad for new equipment (if a bulb's included, that's so good I'd question the quality of the equipment).  Just make sure you're getting the socket and plenty of cord with it, the tempered glass, and the cooling flanges for the hood hook-up.  And use PayPal if you're going online to cop--seems as if there's lots of hanky-panky going on out there with the shredded economy.

Luck, peace and enjoy.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 2, 2010)

if you open up your covers and have magnetic ballasts, a hps will have a core and coil, a capacitor, and a starter.

while the metal halide will have a core and coil and a capacitor only.

unless its a pulse start halide. which renders my post useless......


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

ok im an idiot the 400 watt i bought 2 yrs ago has absolutely no stickers on it, but the 600 watt does it says digital ballast and under the heading
"Lamps" it says MH/HPS 600 watt.

each ballast came with 2 bulbs, one is marked MH and the other is marked HPS.

does a digital ballast accept mh and HPS bulbs, and i do not need a conversion bulb.????


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea man If it's a MH/HPS conversion digital ballast it will run both bulbs. I have the same In a 1000w system.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 3, 2010)

Why don't we get myth busters to see what happens if...


----------



## leafminer (Mar 3, 2010)

Regarding the 400W, if it weighs a ton it will be a mag ballast and only for HPS.
If it is reasonably light it'll be a digital and take both probably.

Clanchattan:
Not all mag HPS ballasts have ignitors. Mine don't. There are quite a few variations.


----------



## Matthew7 (Mar 14, 2010)

If your ballast (that rectangular thing that plugs into your wall and then attaches via electric cord to your light fixture) says "600watt digital MH/HPS then you can run both your 600watt MH and HPS bulbs with it. I'm assuming that your 400watt ballast is the same (and will run both and that's why it came with both bulbs -just like mine, no markings!) -but now you got me all paranoid sooo -just use it as a door stop until you can have a professional tell you for sure. Hope that helps.
:holysheep:Matt


----------

